

Paradox of Choice May Not Exist - mhb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/9cebd444-cd9c-11de-8162-00144feabdc0.html

======
Psyonic
Screw pop psychology... I read something one day, and less than a year later,
I read the opposite. This has happened so many times that I feel like I
actually know less now than I did in the first place.

~~~
ars
That happens a lot.

But if it helps, it means it's not a dead field.

If things were easy/obvious the right answer would be known for a long time
already.

New things are likely to be hard things, where the person doing the work is
not totally sure about things.

But they publish, and people refute, and you get somewhere.

On a related note, I'll believe global warming only when we get some published
results (with no obvious errors) that it doesn't exist. Then once you have
those results, someone figures out the error, and it's back to it existing.

There is no way global warming is so simple that people got it right on the
first try.

